# Stove top grill for electric stove?



## jackdored

How well do stove top grills work on electic burners? Are cast iron grills better than non-stick? (Cleaning is not an issue) Are there specific brands that you would recommend or other features to look for?


----------



## LMJ

Do you mean a griddle, like this?







Cast iron's best, yeah. But electrics just don't get hot enough. You'd be better off getting an open-hearth broiler for indoor grilling.


----------



## jackdored

*Open hearth broiler*

I have never seen on open hearth broiler. Can you point me in the right direction to get more info?


----------



## LMJ

I've never found much info. Farberware started making them in the '60s, and there are loads of these things floating around thrift stores, garage sales, and eBay for very little money. Some have rotisserie motors, some don't, and there are several sizes. They're practically indestructable, so age isn't worth worrying about.






Certainly not as good as a real grill, but if you want/need to grill indoors, and only have an electric stove, I'd say this is a pretty good solution. I've used several sizes of them, and have always been at least satisfied with the results.

Beats the hell out of a George Forman grill, that's for sure.


----------



## LMJ

Ah, I did manage to find some reviews on epinions:

http://www.epinions.com/hmgd_Indoor_Grills-Farberware-Farberware_Open_Hearth_FSR200/display_~reviews


----------



## jackdored

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info, and the great pictures. I think I'll still be doing my grilling outside.


----------



## LMJ

*Re: Thanks!*



			
				jackdored said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, and the great pictures. I think I'll still be doing my grilling outside.



Sounds like a good plan. 8)


----------



## kitchenelf

If you have to grill indoors I think one of the Logic griddles/grills will be just fine.  No, the electric burners don't heat up quite as hot but a cast iron grill pan heats up hotter than a normal pan so I'm sure it would help.  Sometimes you just don't want to light up the grill or can't.

Were you asking about the actual electric grills?  We used to have one and we finally threw it away when I got shocked too many times


----------



## jackdored

*Yes, that was cast iron*

Yes, I was referring to the cast iron grills/griddles that are placed on the stove burners. I once had an indoor electric grill and it was a joke. It never got hot enough. But I'm sure Goodwill made some money from it.


----------



## kitchenelf

I still think a Lodge grill/griddle would do fine on electric burners!


----------



## jimbo

*Stovetop grill*

I have one of those lodge cast iron stovetop grills and use it on my electric stove.  The key is to heat it on low to medium heat for about 10 minutes.  That way there isn't any smoke and it works fine.  It fits over the burner good as well.


----------



## Michael in FtW

I have a Lodge grill/griddle and it works just fine on an electric stovetop - but as jimbo noted - it takes a few minutes to heat up. An aluminum non-stick would heat quicker - but I think it might be more prone to "hot spots". Don't know .....


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

*Re: Yes, that was cast iron*



			
				jackdored said:
			
		

> Yes, I was referring to the cast iron grills/griddles that are placed on the stove burners. I once had an indoor electric grill and it was a joke. It never got hot enough. But I'm sure Goodwill made some money from it.



I've been using my Lodge griddle for years on my electric stove and it works like a charm.  One side of the griddle is smooth and the other side has ridges.  Nothing, but nothing, cooks like cast iron and I stand behind Lodge Mfg.  These people do one thing and they do it very well.  Go for it, you'll love it.  BTW,  I also use my grill/griddle on our gas bbq for making breakfast.  Eggs don't stick and ham and bacon come out perfect.  Hash browns are my favorite thing to make on my Lodge grill.


----------



## norabaker

Hello Jimbo - I'm new here, and I'm not a very good cook. I just bought a stove top cast iron grill in the hope I could turn out something decent. I also have an electric stove. You mention the need to heat up the grill slowly for about 10 minutes. Do you keep the heat at this low setting for cooking? Do things take longer to cook with this method than other methods? How would you grill a salmon filet, burger, or steak? I would be sooo grateful if I could get some help with this. The other night I tried cooking a burger on the highest stove heat and set off the smoke alarm 4 times! Guess that's not the way . . . Thank you, Acespot


----------



## norabaker

I'm new here, and just addressed a question to Jimbo. Now I see there are others who have offered information about electric stove top cast iron grills. I'd welcome information from others, as well, to help me cook without burning! Thanks.


----------



## Robo410

I agree, the lodge double burner reversible grill is fine.  Let it heat slowly at first, then up the heat when you add the food.  Also if you have sensitive smoke detectors, ventilate well...really well.


----------



## SizzlininIN

I bought my grill/griddle pan at Wal Mart.....its like the kind Rachel Ray uses on 30 minute meals.  I have an electric stove and have no problem with it heating up.  The only real problem I've encountered with using it on my stove is the smoke that it puts off......even with my exhaust fan on.  I end up having to open up my doors.  After the 2nd attempt I just put it away.  The food really turned out good on it though.


----------

